# Todays haul



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Normally I get 8-13 eggs a day, today I got 17!! So proud of my girls!!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratulations , lovely mix of colours .


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! Girls were busy!!! Nice job chickies.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Now, get baking!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Most impressive!!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Well done chicky's!! Loving all the colors and shapes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Time to start boiling the water. It's egg salad for lunch tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm super proud of my girls, they're Easter babies and doing a marvelous job of laying!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats going to make a huge omlette .


----------

